
Ask HN: How do you debug yourself? - nalzok
I start feeling lazy, tired, and cannot concentrate recently, and that has a huge negative impact on my performance. I have tried to get myself more sleeping, but that doesn&#x27;t help.<p>How do you debug yourself?
======
LarryMade2
Diet is bigger than people realize. Do adjustments to the foods you eat and
see how it plays out the next day or two (takes a while for digestion to
process) also if you are somewhere where the climate varies throughout the
year, you may need to adjust what foods you take in based on the weather.

Be wary of foods changing their ingredients too, i.e. aspertaime doesn't do
good with me so I avoid diet sodas, now some generic brand non-diet ones
contain it - check the ingredients. Also when you feel lousy think back to
what you consumed the last day or two to find a pattern.

I didn't see mention of exercise, that's important oo.

------
gshdg
Tons of potential causes, some quicker, easier, or lower risk than others to
rule out.

Easy candidates: dehydration; low blood sugar; junk food diet; nervous energy;
boredom; need socialization; need a change of scenery

Moderate difficulty: insufficient sleep; need more sunlight or fresh air or
nature; lack of intellectual challenges; lack of creative outlet; need for
exercise; diet that isn’t just junk food but isn’t well balanced or healthy
either

Difficult: depression, anxiety, or burnout; longer term or more subtle
nutritional deficiencies; loneliness

------
new_guy
It's either nutrition or environmental. Get out of your current environment -
go on holiday. Stop work. Re-evaluate everything. Most people never do and
their life is over before they know it.

People spend a crazy amount of time thinking something is wrong with them but
it's a reaction to the environment you're in.

------
streetcat1
You press F5?

